# Kubota L245 issue



## b-c-n-u (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi folks,
I'm new to this forum, thank you for the opportunity.
My question is that I have an old running L245 that has just started to display the oil light.
Obviously I've checked the oil, I am wondering if it could be anything more sinister...

Regards,
Dale.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum BCNU. I'm thinking that either the oil pump is having issues, the filter / oil pick up line is plugged, or the wire from your sending unit is grounding out. I wouldn't run it until you can check to be sure that the oil pump is doing its job.


----------



## b-c-n-u (Jul 5, 2014)

*Reply to post*

Thank you very much beam.
I will earth the sender wire and see if it is defective.

VERY much appreciated!

Kindest regards,
Dale.


----------

